# Who went fri/sat



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

I was sure hoping to see reports from some of y’all after the weather window we just had. I know some big tuna were killed on the lumps, we were tied up with prior obligations so help me live vicariously.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

saw a picture of a 200 plus Yellow Fin caught. That was on FB, Nice fish, but havent seen much other that that. forums aret very active anymore. I havent posted a report in a good while.


----------



## RSD (Jun 23, 2013)

We got 4 30#+ in a 1.5 hours span at Marlin. I have never seen it so lit up with fish. I put a chunk out and it was hit in first 15 ft


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

LOTS of big tuna were caught to the SW. And no...I didnt go...I had to work.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Was invited to go out of Biloxi on Saturday, East lump, about 80 boats but tunas were there, got my personal best at about 140 lbs, it was a great day...


----------

